# yksi/yhtä vs. sama



## Gavril

Uteliaisuudesta, kuinka hyvin sopivat seuraavanlaiset vaihtoehdot _sama_-sanalle?

_Clark Kent ja Teräsmies ovat yksi (mies).
_vrt. _sama (mies)_

_Ymmärrän nyt, ettet keskustele yhtä (asiaa) kuin minä._
vrt. _samaa (asiaa)_

_Hän oli oikein laiskaa kun tapasin hänet. Vaikka hän on nyt naimisissa, jatkuu yhtenä miehenä kuin ennen.
_vrt. _samana miehenä_

_Suomi ja karjala ovat yhtäläisiä.
_vrt. _samanlaisia

Asun yhdessä ylioppilasasuntolassa kuin sinä_.
vrt. _samassa asuntolassa_

Ehkä tulee mieleen lisää esimerkkejä.

Hyvää yötä


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"_Clark Kent ja Teräsmies ovat yksi (mies).
_vrt. _sama (mies)"
Yksi_ ei käy yksin. Itse sanoisin mieluiten: _Clark Kent ja Teräsmies ovat *yksi ja sama* mies._

"_Ymmärrän nyt, ettet keskustele yhtä (asiaa) kuin minä._
vrt. _samaa (asiaa)"
_Valitettavasti väärin. Oikea muoto: _Ymmärrän nyt, ettet keskustele/puhu sama*sta* asia*sta* kuin minä._

"_Hän oli oikein laiskaa kun tapasin hänet. Vaikka hän on nyt  naimisissa, jatkuu yhtenä miehenä kuin ennen.
_vrt. _samana miehenä"

Laiskaa_ on väärässä sijamuodossa. Viimeinen lause on väärin. Oletan, että tarkoitat: _Hän oli hyvin/oikein laiska, kun tapasin hänet. Vaikka hän on nyt naimisissa, sama meno jatkuu yhä.

_"_Suomi ja karjala ovat yhtäläisiä.
_vrt. _samanlaisia"

_Kelpaa, tosin _samanlaisia_ on paljon tavallisempi. _Karjala_ on kirjoitettava isolla alkukirjaimella.

"_Asun yhdessä ylioppilasasuntolassa kuin sinä_.
vrt. _samassa asuntolassa"

Yhdessä_ on väärä sana tähän yhteyteen. _Asun *samassa* ylioppilasasuntolassa kuin sinä.

_GOM


----------



## DrWatson

Grumpy Old Man said:


> "_Suomi ja karjala ovat yhtäläisiä.
> _vrt. _samanlaisia"
> 
> _Kelpaa, tosin _samanlaisia_ on paljon tavallisempi. _Karjala_ on kirjoitettava isolla alkukirjaimella.


Paitsi jos Gavril tarkoittikin suomen ja karjalan kieliä. Siinä tapauksessa pieni alkukirjain on oikein.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> "_Hän oli oikein laiskaa kun tapasin hänet. Vaikka hän on nyt  naimisissa, jatkuu yhtenä miehenä kuin ennen.
> _vrt. _samana miehenä"
> 
> __Laiskaa_ on väärässä sijamuodossa. Viimeinen lause on väärin. Oletan,  että tarkoitat: _Hän oli hyvin/oikein laiska, kun tapasin hänet.  Vaikka hän on nyt naimisissa, sama meno jatkuu yhä._



Käytetäänkö nominatiivia (_laiska_), koska verbi on imperfektissa (_oli_)?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Käytetäänkö nominatiivia (_laiska_), koska verbi on imperfektissa (_oli_)?"

Ei aikamuodolla ole asian kannalta merkitystä. Olla-verbin jäljessä (predikatiivina) on kaiketi lähes poikkeuksetta adjektiivin nominatiivimuoto:

_Hän on viisas. _(Ei: viisasta)
_Hän on ollut laiska koko ikänsä._

Puhekielessä partitiivi esiintyy ainakin yhdessä merkityksessä:
_Hän oli kovasti pollea*ta* koko illan._
= He/She put on airs all night.

GOM


----------



## DrWatson

Gavril said:


> Käytetäänkö nominatiivia (_laiska_), koska verbi on imperfektissa (_oli_)?


Predikatiivin sijan valintaan liittyy olennaisesti subjektin jaollisuus/jaottomuus. "_Hän_" on ihminen, eikä ihminen voi olla jaollinen (esim. ainesana kuten _vesi_ tai abstrakti käsite kuten _tieto_), joten pääsääntöisesti predikatiivikin on nominatiivissa (siis riippumatta aikamuodosta):
_
Hän on/oli/on ollut/oli ollut laiska._

Joissain tapauksissa molemmat sijamuodot ovat mahdollisia, mutta lauseilla on tällöin erilainen tulkinta:
_
Tämä leipä on hyvää._ (Leipä käsitetään jaolliseksi aineeksi)
_Tämä leipä on hyvä._ (Leipä käsitetään yhtenä yksikkönä)

Jos haluat lisätietoa, katso Ison suomen kieliopin §946.


----------



## Gavril

DrWatson said:


> Predikatiivin sijan valintaan liittyy olennaisesti subjektin jaollisuus/jaottomuus. "_Hän_" on ihminen, eikä ihminen voi olla jaollinen (esim. ainesana kuten _vesi_ tai abstrakti käsite kuten _tieto_), joten pääsääntöisesti predikatiivikin on nominatiivissa (siis riippumatta aikamuodosta):
> _
> Hän on/oli/on ollut/oli ollut laiska._
> 
> Joissain tapauksissa molemmat sijamuodot ovat mahdollisia, mutta lauseilla on tällöin erilainen tulkinta:
> _
> Tämä leipä on hyvää._ (Leipä käsitetään jaolliseksi aineeksi)
> _Tämä leipä on hyvä._ (Leipä käsitetään yhtenä yksikkönä)
> 
> Jos haluat lisätietoa, katso Ison suomen kieliopin §946.



Kiitos selityksestä -- koskeeko tämä sääntö kielteisetkin lauseet?

Muistatte muuten minulle, miksi olen keskittynyt pääasiallisesti suomen sanastoon  opiskeluissani -- jos olisin keskittynyt kielioppiin, olisin vielä ajattelemassa sellaisista kysymyksistä kuin yllä, ja tuskin osaisin ilmaista ajatukseni suomeksi ...


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Kiitos selityksestä -- koskeeko tämä sääntö kielteisetkin lauseet?


Näköjään. Minäkin opin tässä suomen kielioppia. Minä nimittäin vain puhun suomea äidinkielenäni. En ole koskaan päässyt täysin perille sen kieliopista.

"Koskeeko tämä sääntö myös kielteisi*ä* lausei*ta*?"
"Koskeeko tämä sääntö kielteisiäkin lausei*ta*?"

_Tämä leipä ei ole hyvä / hyvää.
(Onko tämä leipä hyvä / hyvää?)

_GOM


----------



## sakvaka

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Puhekielessä partitiivi esiintyy ainakin yhdessä merkityksessä:
> _Hän oli kovasti pollea*ta* koko illan._
> = He/She put on airs all night.
> 
> GOM



Minullekin tuli samanlainen esimerkki mieleen: _Hän oli oikein laiskaa *miestä* sinä iltana_. Voisiko sanoa, että partitiivi on kirjallisuuden tyylikeino, jolla osoitetaan halveksuntaa?

Edit: Myös: _Sitä ollaan ovelia!_ Tämä kuuluu tosin pääasiassa puhekieleen.


----------

